# Eucalyptus Citriadora



## gekko62 (Mar 17, 2010)

Escentials had this on special so I grabbed me some for a try. I dont really love eucy all that much,the lighter sweeter type I do but not the heavier stuff.Well.This smells _nothing_ like yr trad eucalyptus. To me it smells EXACTLY like walking thru the bush after rain. Ive been sniffing the darn bottle all afternoon. I love it! Aussie bush in a bottle  8)


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, that sounds so good.  I want to order some, but I looked it up and it is $28 at Escential, too expensive!


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow thats steep!  I paid $5.95/100ml. Escentials Aus tho.


----------



## IanT (Mar 17, 2010)

I love Eucalyptus sooo much  I wish I could grow a Eucalyptus forrest in my house or something lol


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ian I love squishing the leaves & getting that fresh sappy eucalyptus smell. And the gumnuts are beautiful,& the blossom. And the bark. Squiggly gum's cool.I think its insects that burrow under the bark,& when that layer comes off you see all the squiggly tracks they've made.
Just wiki'd eucalyptus & apparently eucalyptus citriodora has been reclassified as Corymbia citriodora so not a true eucy at all.Still commonly known as lemon euc tho. 
Years and years ago I remember someone gave me a big beer bottle 1/2 filled with home distilled eucalyptus oil. I think bushies still do their own. Man it was powerful stuff n smelled sooo good.


----------

